# Great Site for Free Patterns



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

Dont know if this site has been mentioned before, but I found lovely patterns. http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

OOh there are some lovely patterns there. Thanks for posting the link xx


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I found the Licorice baby cardi there that I had been looking for.


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link ! I was looking for some easy baby cardigan pattern and I now have two ...&#9786;


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a great site,,,,,thanks for the info!!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link some beautiful patterns there.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

tessycol said:


> Dont know if this site has been mentioned before, but I found lovely patterns. http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk


This is one I've never seen and it's got some really nice free patterns! Thanks.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thx for sharing!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, some very nice patterns. I've bookmarked it for future reference


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Also found a great pattern or ten here. Thanks.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Downloaded several of them - Thank you!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely patterns - thanks for the link!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the link. found some that i really liked there


----------



## Theresa Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tessicol,
Thank you so much. I looked and was able to download several really cute things from the site. I have been afraid of European sites for fear of virises, but this is great.
Have a wonderful day!
Theresa


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Love some of the patterns. I just love all the new tips I get on this forum. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

the weirdest thing happened, i went to register, but when it came to "country" there was no Canada!!!
how odd, i read it over 3x's & still couldn't find Canada
how sad (


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

tessycol said:


> Dont know if this site has been mentioned before, but I found lovely patterns. http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk


Great link. Thanks. I've already downloaded one pattern. :thumbup: 
Patty


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this link. Many wonderful patterns to choose from.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Lovely white tea cozy pattern!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link. Lots of nice patterns!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Laura3720 said:


> tessycol said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know if this site has been mentioned before, but I found lovely patterns. http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk
> ...


I agree - thank you for taking the time to share!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow - yes, what a wonderful site. have run a few of the patterns off for future use - thanks.


----------



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn`t register. You can still download patterns. Just click on free patterns. Thank you for all kind replies, only too happy to add great sites.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for sharing, lots of nice ideas


----------

